

North Korea’s [counterfeit] Dollar Store - husein10
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2009/09/office-39-200909?printable=true

======
bigwally
Wasn't this counterfeit story debunked some time ago?

~~~
husein10
perhaps you're referring to this:
[http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2007/05/24/the_supernote...](http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2007/05/24/the_supernotes_conspiracy_theory)

the existence of the super note isn't what is in question though.

~~~
bigwally
[http://www.watchingamerica.com/frankfurterallgemeine000009.s...](http://www.watchingamerica.com/frankfurterallgemeine000009.shtml)

This looks like the start of it. From memory the Chinese came up with some
solid evidence. Followed by some American federal banker stating the
accusations did more to harm US currency than harm North Korea. Then it all
went quiet.

